# Obidos Lagoon - Clean up Day



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

For those near the Obidos Lagoon. 

OPERATION LAGOON II
Public event · In Town Nadadouro
Saturday, June 2, 2012
9:00
Margins in Obidos Lagoon Nadadouro

Operation Lagoon is the collection of garbage on the banks of the Obidos Lagoon and is performed by volunteers.

9h00: Concentration in the picnic area near the pond and start of activities.
13h00: Lunch conviviality offered by the parish council
Thank you for your cooperation for the desserts.

The pond needs us and we it!


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have also posted this on our calendar, for extra promotion.

Hope you gets lots of helpers, we would be there but going to Algarve that weekend.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Bubbles67 said:


> I have also posted this on our calendar, for extra promotion.
> 
> Hope you gets lots of helpers, we would be there but going to Algarve that weekend.


Thank you - I am in Canada at the moment, but thought I would promote the event. As soon as we move over next year, we plan to join the annual effort.


----------

